# Comcast Cablecard Cost



## itsdavetime (Aug 4, 2011)

I know this topic has come up several times in the past, but after going through them, I don't see a real decisive answer.

I have a Comcast set-top box as well as a Tivo with a cablecard. On my Comcast bill, I have a charge of $9.95 for "HD Additional Outlet".

I was told by Comcast that since I have HD service on the cablecard, I am charged $9.95. 

Does that sound right?


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Sep 20, 2006)

Yes. The first 'outlet' is the one cable box included in your package. Every additional cable box or cable card will be charged the fee.


----------



## Larry in TN (Jun 21, 2002)

You should be getting a customer owned equipment credit for $2.50 per month for the TiVo.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There is no real decisive answer, because Comcast card billing is all over the map. It entirely depends on what your local area and reps feel like doing when they add a card to your account. Some people get credits, some don't. Some get A/O fees, some don't. Some get free cards, some don't. Some get hit with the stupid HD Tech fee, some don't.

YMMV.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

slowbiscuit said:


> There is no real decisive answer, because Comcast card billing is all over the map. It entirely depends on what your local area and reps feel like doing when they add a card to your account. Some people get credits, some don't. Some get A/O fees, some don't. Some get free cards, some don't. Some get hit with the stupid HD Tech fee, some don't.
> 
> YMMV.


Boy are you correct, my cable card cost (Comcast & A/O cost $0) was $1.50 each, for 4 cards, about two month ago it dropped to $1.15/month. I called for a friend of mined that was just getting into cable cards and Comcast told me $1.15 was not possible as it was $7.95, they wanted my account to see why i was getting $1.15, no way would i give it out. Comcast has a nutty billing system even within the same system!!


----------



## aindik (Jan 23, 2002)

There is no separate rental fee for the cable card (or for a box, for that matter).

There is an "additional outlet" fee for all outlets after the first one (no matter what equipment), that's ~$9.25. Then there's a ~$2.50 discount for every outlet (whether first or additional) that is serviced by customer owned equipment rather than rented equipment.

So I pay bundle price + $18.50 - $7.50 for my 3 TiVos and 0 Comcast boxes.


----------



## tneison (Jul 15, 2012)

I can't wait to see what I get charged. I was told at the store that I'd be paying $1.50 for each cableCARD above the first one - the first one being 'free'. I have 3 Tivos on my account, no box from Comcast. 

So if I go by what they told me, I'd expect to see bundle price, plus tax, plus $3.00 (2 xtra cards). 

I fully expect to see something different on my first bill followed up by a trip into the store.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

tneison said:


> I can't wait to see what I get charged. I was told at the store that I'd be paying $1.50 for each cableCARD above the first one - the first one being 'free'. I have 3 Tivos on my account, no box from Comcast.
> 
> So if I go by what they told me, I'd expect to see bundle price, plus tax, plus $3.00 (2 xtra cards).
> 
> I fully expect to see something different on my first bill followed up by a trip into the store.


Curiouser and curiouser, many people get charged the $1.50 additional cableCard fee, less a $2.50 COE discount, for a second outlet with a TiVo.

I'm not saying anyone should expect this, but this is how the fees are sometimes applied.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

There's nothing curious about the fact that Comcast billing is a loose collection of fiefdoms as a legacy of their multiple acquisition history. They've never cared about creating a national billing scheme for cards (or most anything else, for that matter).

There are multiple FCC violations with this, but they don't care either.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

That would exoplain why there's no national consistency on pricing, but IMO it doesn't explain why 2 outlets would be billed for less than one. That I chalk up to a poorly implemented account billing system, with too many manual overrides allowed/required.


----------



## buscuitboy (Aug 8, 2005)

Yea, at one point, I had a free Comcast SD digital box. Was then getting three cable cards for $1.50 each and then $5 in equipment credit. It didn't make any sense , but I didn't really complain. However, I noticed that whenever the current promotion I was on ended, these cable card charges all went into a tail spin. I would wind up getting charged two $9.95 outlet fees. 

I would get back on a promotion & would then also go into my local office and complain about the new charges. They agreed and thought that TiVo cards should only be $1.50 TOTAL each and thought these "additional outlet" fees were not correct for me. They would make the adjustment and all was good for the promotional period I was on.

My promotion ended & I went through it ALL over again. I got tired of doing this after about 3 times. I made the HUGE mistake of filing an online FCC complaint. I didn't realize the complaint info was forwarded to my local Comcast office. Someone from their office then called me and informed me the way the charges SHOULD be; the first device is free (my cable box). The next cable card is $1.50 and all additional ones are $9.95 with a $2.50 equipment credit. 

They were then gonna "reach out" to my local office to make sure I am charged correctly. I didn't see anything happen so I just wrote it all off. The promotion ended a few months later and sure enough, same shenanigans. I went into my local office except this time the rep I previously talked to on the phone made a HUGE note on my account on how the cable card charges should be. The reps in the office were confused. Then made a bewildering phone call to their supervisor and that person informed them of the correct way to bill TiVo cards. Straightened it out and made them understand the way the charges SHOULD be. DAMNNN!!

Well, I would up getting rid of the SD cable box, and kept just two cable cards that are now in two TiVo Premieres (hooked up to HD TVs). I am getting first card free, 2nd one for $1.50. Its been a few month like this, but I think that is still technically wrong as I think this fee structure is only if they are BOTH in the same machine. I fibbed and told them "yea, both cable cards are in a single Series 3 TiVo" when in fact they are in two different Premieres.

Bottom line is I am on a double play promotion with highest "preferred' channel package, performance (12Mbs) internet, 2 TiVo cable cards and HD channels for under $100. I don't think my cable card fees are now gonna change much so I'm happy (for now). I didn't really watch OnDemand so didn't need the box for that. Plus, it was an SD box anyway & I just got some HDTVs for bedroom and living room.


----------



## tneison (Jul 15, 2012)

I was wondering how much of their confusion was over the fact that some boxes do or at least used to take 2 cableCARDs. I'm glad you mentioned this. If they try to start charging me the $10 additional outlet fees on my 2nd and 3rd Tivo Premiere I'll go into the local office and try that angle to at least get one of the outlet fees dropped. 

Directv (and I assume Dish) is different in that you are leasing their heavily subsidized DVR's so i was ok with paying the extra fee each month for each additional DVR or receiver since I got most of them for free or at the most $99.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

That is exactly why there is confusion about cards in some areas - it's fairly easy to get the 2nd card charged at $1.50 per month even if it's in another Tivo, because Comcast allows this on their rates. They don't audit to make sure the host IDs for two cards are the same.


----------



## stcaudle12 (Jul 25, 2012)

Houston Texas first one free then $2.50 each.


----------



## emphasis (Jul 28, 2012)

they get you either way!


----------



## jrm01 (Oct 17, 2003)

I have the Comcast Triple-Play with two TiVos on the account, no cableboxes. My monthly cost kept creeping up and when it hit $193 several months ago I called and screamed at them. Within 10 minutes they found a way to reduce it by $40 per month without any changes. Biggest change was the HD Preferred bundle going from $159 to $129.

I have a cablecard installed in two TiVos and the total charge is $7.45 minus a "Customer Equip Credit" of $2.50 for a net cost of $5 per month.

I go through this process every year with Comcast and usually can shave $20 per month from the cost, this is the first time I managed to get $40 per month.


----------



## retiredqwest (Sep 7, 2010)

I had a reason to call CC and redo the 'pairing' on one of my cable cards and the lady told me that I should not be charged for ANY cable cards. The additional outlet fee includes 1 STB or Cable Card. So in the TP or THD if you have the M-Card you should not be charged for a second card charge. The problem she says is that most if not all people consider the M-Card as 2 cards since it is a 2 tuner card. She said she even researched on the company network and that is what she found. Dummy me, I forgot to ask where she found this info. Or if this info could be found elsewhere online. 

And I called the 1-800-COMCAST number not the other activation line. The repair CSR's are very good and almost always resolve a problem on the first call. 

Course, we shall see what happens on my next bill

And I truly doubt anyone else could get this past a CSR at Comcast.


----------



## Larry M (Jul 21, 2012)

Do you guys know if Comcast charges the HD tecnology fee if you only have their cable card and none of their boxes?


----------



## a68oliver (Jul 15, 2000)

Larry M said:


> Do you guys know if Comcast charges the HD tecnology fee if you only have their cable card and none of their boxes?


I have 2 Tivos, no cable boxes, 3 cablecards and am not charged an HD Technology fee.


----------



## pdhenry (Feb 28, 2005)

The problem with anecdotal reports of what people are bing charged is that everybody gets a different interpretation of Comcasts's tariffs. But the consensus here is that the HD technology fee only applies when you have a Comcast set-top box. Apparently it's a way of having different tiers for set-top box rental.

For the record I haven't been charged the fee either.


----------



## slowbiscuit (Sep 19, 2006)

And yet some people with only Tivos have reported they get hit with the HD Tech fee if they want HD channels. I don't have it here in the ATL with only cards, no boxes. Go figure, it's just another Comcast billing inconsistency.


----------

